# Managing your legal address



## Toekeyohdrift (Jul 20, 2021)

How do you live on the road yet manage to receive mail in order to have a driver's license? Currently my address is with my family in IL, but any work I find elsewhere gets taxed out the ass as a result. Would be nice to change my address without having to pay rent and continue to have access to my own mail. How do you manage your address?


----------



## beersalt (Jul 21, 2021)

It's tumultuous. Some have trusted friends that are stable enough to forward mail.

Otherwise, I use general delivery postal office address for places I know I'll be around at that time. It's universal for the whole "U.S." *10 days* if for General Delivery at an office with letter-carrier service. 15 days if for General Delivery at an office without letter-carrier service. This is in regards to time frame of a mail hold expectation. 

Good luck. Ha


----------



## Sameer (Jul 23, 2021)

It's really easy in Arizona. I've had a PO box at the general store/laundromat in Ehrenberg for 9 years and I use that for vehicle registration and everything else I need. Arizona is very good about things like only having a PO box for an address. Also they let me use their street address so I was able to get a real ID driver's license. The situation with addresses is much easier than you might think.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jul 24, 2021)

PO Box.


----------



## ali (Jul 24, 2021)

Sameer said:


> It's really easy in Arizona. I've had a PO box at the general store/laundromat in Ehrenberg for 9 years and I use that for vehicle registration and everything else I need. Arizona is very good about things like only having a PO box for an address. Also they let me use their street address so I was able to get a real ID driver's license. The situation with addresses is much easier than you might think.


Would you recommend a general store in a smaller town that also does postal service over a larger town's post office that's actually a dedicated post office? I'm about to pull the trigger on either a UPS box or a PO box and i was wondering if it'd be worth cycling out to one of the outlying rural communities to set up a box there or just using a central or suburban one that's obviously a non-residential address.


----------



## Sameer (Jul 24, 2021)

ali said:


> Would you recommend a general store in a smaller town that also does postal service over a larger town's post office that's actually a dedicated post office? I'm about to pull the trigger on either a UPS box or a PO box and i was wondering if it'd be worth cycling out to one of the outlying rural communities to set up a box there or just using a central or suburban one that's obviously a non-residential address.


Ehrenberg is a tiny no nothing town across the river from Blythe. There are Mail forwarders in Quartzite but I don't think that's a good idea because it's "too obvious".... Pick a state like Arizona that is very liberal for travelers. And I think you're right I would pick a small town or something like that. I've had the box for a long time but I understand that you can get a post office box from The UPS store that includes a street address. There are so many options to explore. There are more than a million permanent travelers on the road and every one of them has vehicle registration and a driver's license and no permanent home so there are solutions. I was lucky to get a real ID driver's license because I have my PO box so long they let me use their street address. I had mail sent to the street address and then took those letters to the DMV and they gave me a real ID.
Good luck it's really not a problem...


----------



## Spazz (Jul 27, 2021)

I use a post office box that belongs to a radio station and also a private mailbox service that is similar to Mailboxes Etc.

You have to format the address with the street address of the building, then a hashtag and the number of your box.

For some reason, I have to use General Delivery for my Zenni glasses and they come postage due if I use express delivery.


----------

